# Wrist strap?



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Do you really need one on a hunting bow? Ive never shot a bow without one so I really dont know. are there any benefits to one except that it give you a little confidence that you wont drop the bow?

thanks,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You don't need one on any bow. It is all up to you


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

ok well i was just curious. Ill try to shoot without one tomorrow. It feels wierd to hold it without one but i kinda like it.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got one but it has never helped me in any way. Just to whichever you think works best.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have never used one, I heard that the main use for it is for opened handed shooters so your bow doesn't fall, i don't shoot open handed.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Guys around hre think its a sin not to use one. 

I found no use for one and it gets in the way while hunting so I took it off. Haven't shot any better or worse after taking it off.


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

If you shoot completely open handed it is a must have.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

MartinCheetah08 said:


> If you shoot completely open handed it is a must have.


I agree, if your had is completely open it should be there. The thing is, your hand should not be open handed. 

My grip is something that I have worked hard in the past to correct. For the record, you should hold the bow here in your hand:

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripA.jpg

Then you take your two front fingers and lightly place them on the front of the grip (the side that the deer sees). That way you can still feel it, it is not going to fall out, you will not torque it, and that touch tells your brain that you are holding the bow, so your hand does not flinch when you shoot (eg. you grab the bow quickly when you pull the trigger). 

Sorry for the rant there. I hope this helped somebody. I just wanted to make that clear. :smile:


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ive always had a "Halter" as we call it and i have never shot without one. I think it mostly what you want but i will always have one


----------



## MartinCheetah08 (May 2, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I agree, if your had is completely open it should be there. The thing is, your hand should not be open handed.
> 
> My grip is something that I have worked hard in the past to correct. For the record, you should hold the bow here in your hand:
> 
> ...


Can't put my fingers on the front of the riser, I torque it. I've even tried just one finger and I still torque it, and the easiest way to get out of the habbit of torque was an open grip. I've shot with a wrist strap since the day I started and probably will always shoot with one. I don't flinch when the my release goes off, I shoot back tension and don't really know when it goes off. It works for me, so why fix something that's not broken?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I agree with SightingIn, that defineltly makes sense. Ill try to start doing that. Ive always had that stupid flinching thing when i shoot. 

Ive taken a two day break from shooting to rest my shoulder up so I can be more consistent with sighting in my broadheads. Ill try shooting without a wrist strap though Im very eager to try it....... 

Thanks for all the help guys, now I have some new stuff to try out,:teeth:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i put on on all my bows. i shoot open handed and like to know i have something to catch my bow if anything happens.

plus i like the looks of my neon green and black sling with my bow. adds that little extra


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Here, I found a good pic. 

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripb.jpg

He is putting the back of the grip on the meat of his hands (like the other pic I showed) and then just resting his fingers on the front, for the purposes previously mentioned.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Here, I found a good pic.
> 
> http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/portals/0/bm/featurephotos/07gripb.jpg
> 
> He is putting the back of the grip on the meat of his hands (like the other pic I showed) and then just resting his fingers on the front, for the purposes previously mentioned.


Yeah thats a good grip. shooting like this slings are quite necessary


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Yeah thats a good grip. shooting like this slings are quite necessary


They are not really necessarily. I have one on my bow just because, but it never really serves a purpose. The way that grip is, you still have control of your bow after you shoot. If the bow rolls back after the shot, you are good to go, and if it falls forward (like on my bow) then you just sort of catch it with your middle finger. 

I'm not saying you shouldn't have a bow sling, but you shouldn't need one.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> They are not really necessarily. I have one on my bow just because, but it never really serves a purpose. The way that grip is, you still have control of your bow after you shoot. If the bow rolls back after the shot, you are good to go, and if it falls forward (like on my bow) then you just sort of catch it with your middle finger.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't have a bow sling, but you shouldn't need one.


Mine gives me like a sense of security so that i dont need to worry about dropping my bow.


----------

